# Display Cages



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, this is a test because I dont know if they actually exist. I quite often take my inverts to school and show them espically on open days. I will soon be doing the same when I get snake and geckos.

Today while I was at a openday I wondered if there is such a thing as show cages or display cages. Many people dont want to handel some of my animals and I think showing the off in cricket tubs looks a bit trampy. So I just wanted to ask if there is anywhere that does like plastic show/display cases/cages? If so would someone please be able to point in the right direction of a shop, person, or business that sell them

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

Pets at Home do a small, flat Corn Snake starter vivarium with a side and top glass viewing panel if that's the sort of thing you're after. 
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/monk...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details

Or there's always these faunariums: Exo Terra Large Flat Faunarium by Hagen (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Small sized fauns or critter keepers


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I meant something similar to this

ARS Caging, Professional Caging for Professional Breeders. Reptile Breeding Systems and Rodent Breeding Systems.

but these are way to expensive. I was thinking about faunariums but it would cost a lot to get enough.

Basically something so that people can see them. I normally use cricket tubs, but tbh they look a bit trampy


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> Small sized fauns or critter keepers


Again would cost alot and cricket keepers would be difficult with the tubes even if I did take them out


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Again would cost alot and cricket keepers would be difficult with the tubes even if I did take them out


i didnt mean the actual brands you can get the same thing in the range for £2.99 for small and £3.99 for next size up
same as these(but cheaper)
GIANT LAND SNAIL, STICK INSECT,REPTILE HATCHING TANK. | eBay

in your sig you only have 4....so how many do you need?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> i didnt mean the actual brands you can get the same thing in the range for £2.99 for small and £3.99 for next size up
> same as these(but cheaper)
> GIANT LAND SNAIL, STICK INSECT,REPTILE HATCHING TANK. | eBay
> 
> in your sig you only have 4....so how many do you need?


Ok, I see what you mean now. Now I think of it my local pat shop has some similar that are quite small with handles, they might be able to get bigger ones in.

I have a few more animals than those in my sig - 

2 Millipedes (They have to be seperated all the time)
3 GALS 
3 Indian Stick Insects

I am getting a lot more in a few weeks

kinda gives you a rough idea how many I would need for inverts


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

The cadbury tubs are very clear and cheap, however you need to add holes for ventilation yourself and the lids just sit on rather than click in place so you may need to elastic band the ends to stop things escaping.

Stewart Clear Hatchling Box - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> . I was thinking about faunariums but it would cost a lot to get enough.



If it's for school open days; how many are you planning on taking in with you?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Meko said:


> If it's for school open days; how many are you planning on taking in with you?


Well today I took - 

2 Millipedes
3 GALS
3 stick insects

I sometimes take quite a bit, but my school provides the transport.

I normally take what ever I can or I think I can cope with


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

James_and_Hana said:


> The cadbury tubs are very clear and cheap, however you need to add holes for ventilation yourself and the lids just sit on rather than click in place so you may need to elastic band the ends to stop things escaping.
> 
> Stewart Clear Hatchling Box - Surrey Pet Supplies


I do quite like the look of these


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of any that are stackable?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Does anyone know of any that are stackable?


 Those cadbury tubs stack pretty well :2thumb: the lid has a indented bit and the bases have sticky out bits (so hard to explain haha) but they do stack


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

What about the Braplast breeder boxes? They stack and have vent holes built in and are under £2 each?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not sure what you mean do u have a link to a website?


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Braplast Boxes


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I know now I have a few of these as enclosures. My local rep shop stock them but they are quite expensive


----------



## constrictorfan11 (May 8, 2011)

LP racks do show and display set ups their in finland but they ship worldwide and with the exchange rate it works out quite cheap :2thumb:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*something like this ?*

here you go Boaphile (Part II) Acrylic Reptile Display Set Up Video - YouTube



Paul 

will keep looking for a uk one


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

found what i was looking for here you go a uk supplier Reptile Displays UK by Peter Rice Reptiles hope this helps you 


Paul


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Madhouse5 said:


> here you go Boaphile (Part II) Acrylic Reptile Display Set Up Video - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The look good, they look pretty similar to the ones on the LP Racks website. Like you say though it would be nice to find someone in the UK the does them


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I really love the look of them, but the cheapest one is £400. I know if isn' alot, but I am fifteen and I think when you are fifteen £400 is alot. I would think about getting them when I am older.

Does anyone know of anything similar that is a lot cheaper?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I really love the look of them, but the cheapest one is £400. I know if isn' alot, but I am fifteen and I think when you are fifteen £400 is alot. I would think about getting them when I am older.
> 
> Does anyone know of anything similar that is a lot cheaper?


lol get the school to pay  here the braplast boxes there not bad prices at surrey pets 

Lucky Reptile Braplast Hinged Box 2.0L - Surrey Pet Supplies might help you 

paul


----------

